# bud rot



## daddyo (Sep 3, 2009)

so, other than due diligence, is there a treatment that with curb this.
today i found three spots on one of my girls!!
i still have 3 or 4 weeks to go... 
this is the worst, after all that we've been through this year to loose it to rot right before harvest.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 3, 2009)

Can you cover them or improve air flow in any way? I am assuming too much rain is the reason for the rot?


----------



## greenthumb1 (Sep 3, 2009)

I had bud rot on a couple plants last season and it spreads so quickly!  I lost the colas so I cut them off, thinking that that would cure the problem...  They got even worse in less than one week!  IMO, I would opt for an early harvest.  You're only three weeks out, so there should be some smokeable bud.  Last year I chanced it, and lost almost the entire plant(s) to rot.  Do what you gotta do, but I'm just speaking from personal exterience.  Good Luck!


----------



## maineharvest (Sep 3, 2009)

I lost a lot of plants to bud rot last year.  It doesnt take long for that stuff to spread.  I lost my prize eight foot plant last year to rot.  The whole thing.


----------



## kat1955 (Sep 5, 2009)

what does bud rot look like?


----------



## jmansweed (Sep 5, 2009)

Cut that stuff out as meticulous as you can. Every last bit. Bud rot can be treated w/ some antifungals. Maybe a none spray treatment would be advisable, it's tough man this late in flowering. I feel your pain. Years ago I lost over 180 outdoors because of lack of experience planting in moist areas w/o enough general airflow. Some times bud mold can really takes it's toll - I wish you the best of luck - The early harvest may not be a bad idea if humidity continues to rise and the rain falls. Cut it all out...........


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 5, 2009)

I found a little spot on my biggest and healthiest plant yesterday... With the best airflow around it...  A simple snip was all it took.  Now I have a little demo where it isn't infected!  Anyways, good luck.  It is a pain.  Thankfully I am super close to harvest time for about half my plants...


----------



## daddyo (Sep 5, 2009)

kat1955 said:
			
		

> what does bud rot look like?



im sure you rather not know....

it looks like ****. like your buds are turning to ****!


----------



## leafminer (Sep 5, 2009)

has anyone done any investigation as to the genetics? are all varieties susceptible? I think I would make it a priority if I lived in an area prone to bud rot.


----------



## blowslow23 (Sep 5, 2009)

will someone please post a pic of what bud rot looks like


----------

